# Rocko Guitars?



## DaveNL (May 9, 2017)

Hey, anyone hear of Rocko guitars? I have a rocko stratocaster copy, black with a maple neck and matching headstock. The serial number is stamped on the neck. I cant find absolutely anything about this. It is a nice guitar to play, solid wood body, not sure what wood.

If anyone has anyhing they know, would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Could it be Rocco Guitars? Haven't seen Rocko before.

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

never heard of it...does it have a country of manufacture anywhere? that's usually pretty telling.


----------



## DaveNL (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! theres no stanp at all except a serial number (i assume, its stamped on the neck) The body and neck are beautiful..solid and heavy. Resembles a 70's Fender Stratocaster. I have a few pics but cant figure out how to put them here.. lol


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

DaveNL said:


> I have a few pics but cant figure out how to put them here.. lol


You need photobucket, flickr etc, to host from.
'click' the IMG address, it'll automatically copy.
If it doesn't, highlight/right click 'copy'
Paste that into the thread.


















The other option is to add it using the little 'mountain pic' icon.
'highlight/copy' the address of the pic and insert that into the 'image' prompt.


















Third option; 'right click' on the image. Choose 'copy image' and then 'paste' that here.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## DaveNL (May 9, 2017)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## DaveNL (May 9, 2017)

Dave Beck has shared 1 photo with you!


----------



## DaveNL (May 9, 2017)

Dave Beck has shared 1 photo with you!
Dave Beck has shared 1 photo with you!
Dave Beck has shared 1 photo with you!
Dave Beck has shared 1 photo with you!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

I don't understand why they're not showing up.
I tried too, but, I get the same '(IMG)' as you do.
Maybe flickr changed things that disallows this kinda stuff?

Here's a screen shot of one of your links.


----------



## Cheezemo (May 13, 2019)

Hate to reopen this thread but I'm trying to find info on my Rocko Les Paul copy. Nothing on the internet, like i mean nothing. Don't know where to start. Plays great Rosewood fret board with pearl inlays.. seems to be Maple body and neck. Any info would be great Thanks!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RmTqraZDj16kCstr7


----------



## David Neal (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi guy's I too am trying my darndest to find anything on Rocko branded basses. There is a Rocko P bass for sale on my local KIJIJI. Numbers are indeed stamped on the last fret on the neck... Grover tuners, heavyish type bridge, string through body, matching headstock, but NOthing online about the origin or brand. It's a two-hour drive to go and inspect it .. I guess I will have to risk the trip and see for myself what this is ..gem or ??????


----------



## Obsessed Amateur (7 mo ago)

I'm a little late to the party here but I saw your message about a Rocko P Bass when I was doing some research and wondered if I just bought the one you saw. It has an all maple one piece neck, Grover tuners, black headstock, bullet truss rod, black body, pearl pick guard, large brass saddles, string through body, great sounding P bass electronics, serial number stamped on the last fret of the neck. Cant say enough about it. Basically as good as a USA P bass standard. I know of a lot of the Japanese stuff but also never heard of this one. The guitar shop says it appears all original and doesn't know a lot either. If you ever see another one, they are worth checking out.


----------

